# Crappie basics



## kraftjd (Nov 21, 2010)

New to crappie fishing and need advice. I have a few rooster tails and 1/8oz jig heads with white twister-tails too, will this suffice? Would a regular hook with a worm under a slip float work too?
Thanks


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes and yes, even though I have seen Crappie caught on worms...minnows would be better!
That's the thing with Crappie fishin'...there are so many "Right" ways to fish for them. You can slip bobber fish with jigs, artificial baits, and live bait...you can swim jigs, crankbaits, swimbaits, micro spoons, grubs, roadrunners, spinners, vertical jig, troll, spider rig, etc....and everyone is gonna tell you that their way is the best. Pick how you like to fish and go from there...if you like to bobber fish, you have the choice of using live bait or artificial...since you already have rooster tails and white grubs go ahead and play with them and you'll catch fish if they are there. If you are fishing from bank I like to go lighter like a 1/16 oz jig head to make my swimbait appear injured or dying by bouncing it off the bottom, stopping and starting, twitching it, etc...varying your retrieve is key, they like easy meals. Good fishing!


----------



## kraftjd (Nov 21, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> Yes and yes, even though I have seen Crappie caught on worms...minnows would be better!
> That's the thing with Crappie fishin'...there are so many "Right" ways to fish for them. You can slip bobber fish with jigs, artificial baits, and live bait...you can swim jigs, crankbaits, swimbaits, micro spoons, grubs, roadrunners, spinners, vertical jig, troll, spider rig, etc....and everyone is gonna tell you that their way is the best. Pick how you like to fish and go from there...if you like to bobber fish, you have the choice of using live bait or artificial...since you already have rooster tails and white grubs go ahead and play with them and you'll catch fish if they are there. If you are fishing from bank I like to go lighter like a 1/16 oz jig head to make my swimbait appear injured or dying by bouncing it off the bottom, stopping and starting, twitching it, etc...varying your retrieve is key, they like easy meals. Good fishing!


Very helpful thanks!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Minnows are my favorite bait. 2nd is good ol' twister tails and 3rd is small Wooly Buggers. But if I had my way everytime I'd use minnows just on a hook with a couple split shots. Fish off of the Brush Piles or any structure you can find. Rip-rap have worked for me too. Good luck dude! Fall Crappie are very entertaining and at times can be non stop action. Also. If your fishing ponds any minnows should work. But on Inland lakes or Erie for that matter you may want to try to get Shiners rather than Fatheads. Sometimes Crappie will only hit a certain minnow native to those waters. 


Here are a few I've got from the ponds. Heading to a few inland lakes in a couple weeks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

rod hawg, i never tire of seeing that pic. you have the passion and a great signature also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

kraft, contact chaunc. the guy lives and dies crappie fishing. i would bet he knows as much about them as anyone around. and he does it year round.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i can see it now; crappie rods by ROD HAWG


----------



## kraftjd (Nov 21, 2010)

rapman said:


> kraft, contact chaunc. the guy lives and dies crappie fishing. i would bet he knows as much about them as anyone around. and he does it year round.


Thanks! Will do.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

rapman said:


> rod hawg, i never tire of seeing that pic. you have the passion and a great signature also.


 
Thanks man. Appreciate it. God is good But yeah. I love fishing for anything and I really enjoy helping people out. I take my friends from High School fishing all the time. Its a great hobby to share with people and seeing someone catching a big fish is one of the best feelings in the world.


----------

